# طلب مساعدة في موظوع التاكل و الحماية الكاثودية



## مهندس احمد المير (17 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتب في التاكل داخل الانابيب النفطية و الحماية الكاثودية الخاصة بها 
مع الشكر


----------



## hady511 (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
اخي ارجو ان تستفيد من الكتاب المرفق فقد استفدت انا منه شخصيا لأني كنت ابحث بالموضوع


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (19 أغسطس 2007)

*الحماية الكاثودية* هي إجراء يتم اتباعه لحماية الهياكل المعدنية الحديدية والأنابيب من التآكل جراء تعرض سطوحها إلى تماس مع التربة او مع الماء.
تتآكل السطوح الحديدية للهياكل المعدنية والانابيب والمعدات الحديدية عموما عند تماس سطوحها بالتربة او الماء نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلات كيمياوية مصحوبة بسريان الالكترونات (اي سريان للتيار الكهربائي) لذا يمكن القول بأن عملية التآكل هي عملية كهروكيمياوية تؤدي بالنتيجة إلى فقدان اجزاء من معدن الحديد وبالتالي تآكل السطح المعرض للتربة او الماء او حتى المعرض للجو الرطب حيث تتكون خلية كلفانية.
*الخلية الكلفانية*
لو قمنا بغمس قطبين من معدنين مختلفين مثل الزنك و النحاس مثلا في محلول موصل للكهرباء وربطنا بينهما بسلك فأنه يتولد عن ذلك تيار كهربائي يسري من الزنك إلى النحاس داخل المحلول ويكمل دورته خلال السلك الواصل بينهما. تعرف هذه الخلية الكهربائية باسم خلية كلفاني نسبة إلى مكتشفها العالم الإيطالي كلفاني. يسمى القطب الذي يخرج منه التيار إلى المحلول "أنود"، ويسمى القطب الذي يستقبل التيار "كاثود"، ويترتب على سريان التيار في الخلية حدوث تأكل على الأنود بينما يبقى الكاثود سليما ويترسب على سطحه طبقة خفيفة من الهيدروجين لو بقيت على سطحه لأحدثت استقطابا في الخلية تتلاشى معه شدة التيار في الخلية ومن ثم تتوقف عملية التآكل ولكن تحدث عند الكاثود تفاعلات كيمياوية تمنع مثل هذا الاستقطاب فيستمر سريان التيار في الخلية وتستمر عملية التآكل. تتوقف عملية التآكل على الأنود على ثلاثة عوامل:

نوع مادة الأنود.
شدة التيار.
المدة التي يستمر فيها سريان التيار.
مثلا – يتآكل الحديد بمعدل (9) كيلو غرام إذا سرى منه أمبير واحد لمدة عام.



=كيف يحدث التآكل؟


ان المسبب الاساس للتآكل هو تكون خلايا للتآكل Corrosion Cells تنتج عن وجود فرق جهد كهربائي بين المناطق المختلفة للسطح المعدني. ان تكون هذا الفرق بالجهد يمكن ان يحدث لعدة اسباب منها: _ أختلاف خواص المعدن في مناطق مختلفة من الهيكل المعدني او خطوط الانابيب مثلا. - أختلاف خواص وتجانس التربة التي هي في تماس مع الهيكل المعدني وهذا يظهر بوضوح في حالة خطوط الانابيب ذات المسارات الطويلة. - أختلاف نسبة وجود الاكسجين في أماكن مختلفة من التربة وهذا يظهر في معابر الطرق والشوارع لخطوط الانابيب مقارنة بمسار الانبوب خارجها.
*وصف عملية التآكل*

يكون سريان الالكترونات من المنطقة الكاثودية Cathodic Area إلى المنطقة الانودية Anodic Area من خلال التربة او الماء الحيط بالهيكل المعدني, ان اتجاه التيار الكهربائي يكون من المنطقة الانودية إلى المنطقة الكاثودية خلال التربة او المحيط المائي (المحلول).
الالكترونات التي تتولد نتيجة فقدان ذرات الحديد للاكترنات وتحويلها إلى ايون الحديد الموجب.
تتحد ايونات الحديد مع ايونات OH لينتج Ferric Hydroxide Fe(OH)3 وهو الصدأ الاعتيادي Rust.
الاللكترونات الواصلة عبر المعدن إلى الكاثود تتحد مع آيونات الهيدروجين الذي يتحرر عند الكاثود.
يلاحظ ان الحديد يتم فقدانه من سطح الانود حيث يتحول باستمرار إلى صدأ بينما ولايحدث ذلك على سطح الكاثود.
*كيف يمنع التآكل*
يمكن منع حدوث التآكل ان جعلنا سطح العدن بكامله كاثودآ بالنسبة لمحيطه ومن هنا جاءت تسمية الحماية الكاثودية.
*طرق مكافحة التآكل*
كل طرق مكافحة التآكل ترتكز على منع تسرب التيار الكهربائي من المنشآت إلى ما يحيط بها من تربة أو ماء وفيما يلي الأساليب المتبعة لتحقيق ذلك:

استخدام التغليف الجيد وتشمل الصبغ وهو عبارة عن عازل كهربائي يفصل بين المعدن و البيئة من حوله، من الخصائص الأساسية التي يجب أن تتوفر في التغليف الجيد هو أن يكون متواصلا وذو مقاومية عالية وجيد الالتصاق بالمعدن ولا يتأثر بالحرارة وأن تبلغ نفاذيته إلى الدرجة التي لا تسمح بعبور الرطوبة من خلاله. وقد يكون على شكل أشرطة لاصقة أو بي في سي ملبس في المصنع وتتميز بفاعلية عالية.
استخدام مانع للتفاعل الكيمياوي (Inhibitor) وهي مادة كيمياوية تضاف إلى السوائل فتمنع التآكل على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويها لأنها تحول دون حدوث التفاعلات الكيمياوية عند الأنود أو الكاثود أو كليهما وتوقف بالتالي مفعول خلايا التآكل كما أنها تترك طبقة خفيفة عازلة على جدار الوعاء. يضاف مانع التفاعل الكيمياوي إلى السوائل بتركيز معين دوريا ويمكن استعمال هذا الأسلوب في آبار الحفر و المراجل ومنظومات المياه.
استخدام مواد مقاومة للتآكل يعني ذلك اختيار المادة التي تقاوم التآكل في بيئة معينة على أن تكون ملائمة للظروف التشغيلية ومن المواد التي تستعمل لهذا الغرض هي الكروم والنيكل و والرصاص والقصدير والبلاستك و المطاط والسيراميك والكونكريت والألياف الزجاجية.
معالجة المحيط (Environment Treatment) يقصد بهذا إحداث تغيرات في تركيب المحيط الملاصق للمعادن تمنع أو تقلل من التآكل عليها. أن التميز بين مانع التفاعل و معالجة المحيط غير واضح فوجود بيكاربونات الكالسيوم في الماء يرسب على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويه طبقة من كربونات الكالسيوم تفصل بين الوعاء والماء فتحميه من التآكل ولكن بيكاربونات الكالسيوم لا تصنف في عداد مانعات التآكل. من الوسائل التي تستخدم في معالجة المحيط هو التخلص من الأوكسجين والرطوبة والأملاح المذابة والتحكم في درجة تركيز أيونات الهيدروجين.
اعتماد التصميم الجيد وهو ما يتحاشى أو يقلل من احتمال حدوث خلايا تآكل ويسهل تطبيق وسائل مكافحة التآكل على المنشئات أو الكشف عليها. من الأمور التي يجب الحرص عليها تجنب الاتصال المباشر بين معدنين مختلفين وعدم وجود مصائد لتجمع الماء أو الغازات أو الهواء والتقليل ما أمكن من وجود الأجزاء المضغوطة.
استخدام الحماية الكاثودية حيث أن التآكل في المعادن يقع في المنطقة الأنودية نتيجة تفريغ التيار الكهربائي منها إلى البيئة من حولها مع بقاء المنطقة الكاثودية سليمة وخالية من التآكل. من الواضح أذن أن عملية التآكل تتوقف إذا أصبحت جميع أجزاء المعدن كاثودية ويمكن تحقيق ذلك باستخدام تيار كهربائي من مصدر خارجي يسري باتجاه مضاد لتيار خلايا التآكل وبكثافة كافية لتجعل من سطح المعدن بأكمله كاثودآ يستقيل التيار الكهربائي من البيئة التي حوله بدل أن يفرغه إليها ومن هنا جاء اصطلاح الحماية الكاثودية.


 

​



*منظومات الحماية الكاثودية*
يمكن تصنيف منظومات الحماية الكاثودية من حيث اسلوب عملها إلى نوعين رئيسين:

أ‌- منظومات الحماية باستخدام أقطاب التضحية Sacrificial Anodes يعتمد هذا الأسلوب على الفعالية الكلفانية Galvanic Action بين المعدن المراد حمايته وأقطاب التضحية المستخدمة, حيث تستخدم أقطاب تضحية من معادن تأتي في مقدمة السلسلة الكهروكيميائية مقارنة بالمعدن المراد حمايته أي أنها ذات جهد طبيعي أكثر سلبا More Negative مقارنة بجهد المعدن المراد حمايته فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن حماية الحديد باستخدام أي من المغنيسيوم Mg أو الألمنيوم Al أو الزنك Zn. تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الحديد Fe واستناد إلى نفس المبدأ سوف يتعرض إلى التآكل في حالة ربطه إلى النحاس بدون استخدام منظومة حماية كاثودية كما هو الحال عند استخدام شبكات الاتصال الأرضي من النحاس. يستخدم هذا النوع من المنظومات في حالة الحاجة لحماية جيدة لأنابيب ذات مساحة سطحية محدودة أو لغرض الحماية من تأثيرات التداخل عند وجود هياكل معدنية قريبة من السطوح المراد حمايتها, أو في حالة توفر مصدر للطاقة الكهربائية, أو في حالة الحماية الوقتية خلال مرحلة التشييد, وكذلك في بعض حالات حماية الأسطح الداخلية للخزانات و الأوعية, إلا أن من سلبيات هذا الأسلوب من الحماية هو محدودية عمرها التشغيلي مما يتطلب استبدال الأقطاب في فترات متقاربة أضافه إلى صعوبة السيطرة على مستوى الحماية.
أنودات التضحيةمادة الأنودفرق الجهد القياسي عند درجة 25 ْمالمغنيسيوم (Mg)-2.37الألمنيوم (Al)-1.66الزنك (Zn)-0.763الحديد (Fe)-0.44النحاس (Cu)+0.34



 

​



ب‌- منظومات الحماية باستخدام التيار القسري Impressed Current تأتي التسمية من كون تيار الحماية مسلط من مصدر خارجي وتتكون المنظومة عادة من الأجزاء التالية: - مصدر تيار مستمر Dc Source - أقطاب تضحية (أنودات) - كابلات وأسلاك للربط مع ملحقاتها
يستخدم عادة مصدر تيار مستمر من نوع محولة/معدلة Transformer/Rectifier عند توفر مصدر قريب للتغذية بالطاقة الكهربائية وهو المفضل لهذا الأسلوب من الحماية لاسباب تشغيلية واقتصادية, وفي حالة عدم توفر ذلك يمكن استخدام مولدات كهرباء حرارية Thermo generators عند توفر غاز كوقود لتشغيلها أو استخدام منظومات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية Solar Powered Systems كما يمكن استخدام مولدات تعمل بطاقة الرياح أو استخدام مولدات كهربائية (ديزل). أما أقطاب التضحية فهي عادة تكون من حديد – سليكون FeSi أو الكرافايت. يتطلب استخدام الحماية الكاثودية من النوع القسري في حالة الحاجة لحماية خطوط الأنابيب وقواعد الخزانات ذات الأسطح الكبيرة والتي تتطلب تيار حماية عالي ولفترات طويلة تمتد على مدى عمر المنشآت التي تعود إليها (20 سنة فأكثر). تتوفر في هذه المنظومات إمكانية السيطرة على الحماية ومراقبتها المستمرة.
*اعتبارات تصميميه لمنظومة حماية*
عند تصميم منظومة حماية كاثودية يتطلب الأخذ بنظر الاعتبار النقاط الرئيسية التالية: • نوع المنشأ والمعدن المطلوب حمايته. • المساحة السطحية للمنشأ المطلوب حمايته من التآكل. • نوع التغليف المستخدم في تغطية السطح المطلوب حمايته. • المقاومة النوعية للتربة أو المحيط الذي يشكل وسط التآكل. العوامل أعلاه مجتمعة سوف تؤدي للتوصل إلى نتائج أولية لتقديرات كثافة تيار الحماية المطلوب (أمبير/ متر2) وبالتالي إلى تقديرات التيار الكلية.



 

​



*الحوض الأرضي لمنظومة الحماية من نوع ذات التيار القسري*

تحوي الأحواض الأرضية على الانودات ومن الانودات الشائعة الاستخدام هي انودات حديد/سليكون FeSi والذي يبلغ معدل استهلاكه من 0.1 لغاية 0.5 كغم/أمبير/سنة وهناك كذلك انودات من نوع الجرافيت والتي يبلغ استهلاكها من 0.1 لغاية 2 كغم/أمبير/سنة. بعد تحديد كثافة التيار المطلوب لتوفير الحماية وبمعرفة المساحة السطحية للمعدن المراد حمايته وعمر المنظومة المفترض بالسنوات يمكن حساب الوزن الكلي للانودات التي يتطلب استخدامها وبالتالي احتساب أعدادها حسب وزن الأنود الواحد. تدفن الانودات عادة في مسحوق من الفحم الحجري لتقليل مقاومة التماس بين الانودات والتربة وبالتالي تقليل جهد الدائرة الكهربائية لدفع تيار الحماية وتقليل استهلاك الانودات. طريقة دفن الانودات تعتمد على طبيعة المنطقة والمقاومة النوعية للتربة, فأن كانت المقاومة النوعية واطئة ومستوى المياه عالي يمكن استخدام أحواض أرضية سطحية Shallow Ground Beds وتدفن الانودات أفقيا على أعماق قليلة 2-3 متر بينما يتطلب دفن الانودات عموديا على أعماق أكبر Vertical Ground Beds بهدف الوصول إلى طبقات التربة واطئة المقاومة. أما في المناطق ذات المقاومة النوعية المرتفعة جدا والتي تكون أكثر من 50 اوم.متر ولغرض الوصول إلى الطبقات السفلى ذات المقاومة النوعية الواطئة يتطلب الامر حفر أحواض أرضية عميقة Deep Wells حيث يمكن أن يكون العمق 30 متر فاكثر. توصل الانودات بسلك كهربائي إلي مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية (مصدر التيار), بينما توصل كافة الانودات فيما بينها على التوازي.

منقول


----------



## مهندس احمد المير (19 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر على كتااب*

اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا لك و هذا فضل كبير منك و ارجو لك التوفيق و النجااح


----------



## مهندس احمد المير (19 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر على كتااب*

 اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا لك و هذا فضل كبير منك و ارجو لك التوفيق و النجااح


----------



## hady511 (16 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا

وارجوا ان تكون قد استفدت من الكتاب
كما أشكر الاخ محمد حسن نصر على معلوماته القيمة


----------



## khairy_zaid (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا" على هدا الموضوع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## جبل حمرين (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ولا تنسوننا بالدعاء


----------



## مصطفى البصري (25 أبريل 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي لربط منوظمة حماية كاثودية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية تتكون من لوحة سيطرة صنع شركة atersa والمسيطر نوع LEO3 . 

CONVERTOR نوع TAURO BC


----------

